# The kitten or 'youngster' thread



## Aud's_Mum

I thought it would be nice for us all to post photos of our furbabies as kittens, babies or youngsters  It reminds you of how quickly they grow up!!

I'll start:
Baby Audrey :001_wub: :001_wub:


















Baby Barney :001_wub:









Cheeky boy Baxter :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles

aw what cute baby pictures, makes me feel broody for a new kitty,


----------



## Katie&Cody

Aww i love the first piccy...that would look great blown up or on canvas!! xx


----------



## Lozzy8218

Bella and Misty at 9 weeks old.

Aud's Mum - wow your kittens are just SO cute!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Lozzy8218 said:


> Bella and Misty at 9 weeks old


Oh my goodness! They are adorable!! :001_wub:


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Katie&Cody said:


> Aww i love the first piccy...that would look great blown up or on canvas!! xx


Good idea! Thank you x


----------



## may

They are adorable!!


----------



## Guest

aaaw your piccies are so sweet 

these are all Waffles at nine weeks when we first got her - she is six months now  looks like a different cat.

great thread idea by the way


----------



## Lozzy8218

WittyKitty said:


> aaaw your piccies are so sweet
> 
> these are all Waffles at nine weeks when we first got her - she is six months now  looks like a different cat.
> 
> great thread idea by the way


Awww bless her!! Waffles is just too cute


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww aren't they cute

Herbie when he was at the breeders he is the one with his head in the food bowl {nothing changes there lol}








Astra a kitten a hand reared and couldn't let go I think she was about 4 weeks in this pic
















Teddy. Also Scamper who I sadly had to have put to sleep at only 2 years old :{ With Mogs as well
















Haven't got baby pics of Mogs,Raggles and Socs as they were all older when I rescued them


----------



## Guest

I have to do 2 posts! First lot are Odin, Scarlett and Mika...


----------



## Guest

Next lot are the moggies...Socks, Lily and Ruby (behind a table leg!)....


----------



## colliemerles

aww what great pics,


----------



## Guest

Lozzy8218 said:


> Awww bless her!! Waffles is just too cute


thank you  what breed are your cats? they are lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

FluffyCoonz said:


> Next lot are the moggies...Socks, Lily and Ruby (behind a table leg!)....


I love your kitty pics. the second one in the first post is REALLY nice and I love the little tabby in the second post  just gorgeous


----------



## Guest

WittyKitty said:


> I love your kitty pics. the second one in the first post is REALLY nice and I love the little tabby in the second post  just gorgeous


Thanks hun! You can see grown up pics of my coonies in my albums on here....the little tabby in the 2nd post is Ruby and she is a really lovely girl! Just hard to get pics of.


----------



## Lozzy8218

WittyKitty said:


> thank you  what breed are your cats? they are lovely :001_tt1:


They are Tonkinese - I am going to attempt to put a load more on here this weekend as they have grown so much - have to use Mums computer as my laptop won't load them  so will do it when I pop round there this weekend.


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Gorgeous photos!!! They dont stay kittens for long do they!


----------



## Cats Slave

Burmese don't make such cute kittens as other breeds but here they are at 9 weeks at breeders

















Eilinel came to me a bit older, KozyKatz most likely posted pics when she was a bubba somewhere on here but I can't find...


----------



## Guest

Cats Slave said:


> Burmese don't make such cute kittens as other breeds but here they are at 9 weeks at breeders
> 
> View attachment 16312
> 
> 
> View attachment 16313
> 
> 
> Eilinel came to me a bit older, KozyKatz most likely posted pics when she was a bubba somewhere on here but I can't find...


aaaw I think she is lovely


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Oooh they are very cute!


----------



## spid

Minnii at about 8 weeks at the breeeders (the birman) and then presto about 7 weeks (the moggy - he was the runt of the litter)


----------



## raggs

Heres one when he was a few weeks old , then another 7 months later, a bit of a difference eh ...lol.


----------



## Guest

raggs said:


> Heres one when he was a few weeks old , then another 7 months later, a bit of a difference eh ...lol.


wow it looks like a different cat :O it is amazinf how much they can change! loving the different coloured eyes


----------



## raggs

Sorry about the eye colour lol i hadn't put a filter on the camera


----------



## Guest

raggs said:


> Sorry about the eye colour lol i hadn't put a filter on the camera


aaaw no I think it looks sweet


----------



## MADCAT

Great pics xx


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww its lovely seeing all these baby pics


----------



## lymorelynn

Baby Gizmo - I had to take digital pics from old photos so not too good I'm afraid.
And the beast as he is now!


----------



## chelleb2

Bailey


----------



## NickyB

All those photos are so wonderful - every kitten looks adorable (but I think all cats, young or old, look gorgeous!)

Thought I'd share my favourite baby photos of my girls that the breeder sent - I used to look at these a hundred times a day before I got to bring them home!

Millie aged 8 weeks:










Kiri aged 8 weeks:


----------



## Guest

aaaw love those  yes, they are so cute when they are small but it is amazing to see how they grow. some of these cats look completely different.


----------



## Mochali

A new Mochali baby


----------



## Aud's_Mum

NickyB said:


> All those photos are so wonderful - every kitten looks adorable (but I think all cats, young or old, look gorgeous!)
> 
> Thought I'd share my favourite baby photos of my girls that the breeder sent - I used to look at these a hundred times a day before I got to bring them home!
> 
> Millie aged 8 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiri aged 8 weeks:


Awww Millie is just gorgeous!!

I agree WK - some of these kittens dont look like the same cat!!


----------



## mellowyellow

little boy and then one year on (ps just noticed he doesen't have bleeding claws in the last photo he has soft claws on as he loves to need his mommy and people at work were starting to think i was self harming)


----------



## tuti2290

your kittens are so cute. their faces are so round, flat and funny . I like persians' looks. But they are quite lazy aren't they?


----------



## wiccan

here's a couple off hocus as a kitten will have to dig some out off wiccan


----------



## Kathryn1

Sorry i cannot join in as i didnt have my sasha until she was 18 months as a rescue cat. xxx


----------



## Guest

Hocus what a great name!


----------



## Guest

Kathryn1 said:


> Sorry i cannot join in as i didnt have my sasha until she was 18 months as a rescue cat. xxx


how long have you had Sasha? you could always post one of the first pictures you took and a more recent one so that we can see how she has grown


----------



## Aud's_Mum

tuti2290 said:


> your kittens are so cute. their faces are so round, flat and funny . I like persians' looks. But they are quite lazy aren't they?


Definetly not! Well my lot aren't lol! They are funny little cats that love to play


----------

